# , :    4  () 2010 .

## .

*,* *      4  () 2010*.        .            2-    .            !

         ,        .

 ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

  ,      ,         2012    .

*     2010 .    !*

----------


## .

**  
1.  .  1 (   22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .    

2.     .  2    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    .    

3.      3    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    . 

4.     .  4    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    . 

5.    .  5    22.07.2003 . N 67 (     18.09.2006 N 115)    31 .    . 

6.     .  24-31  4/99.   31 .    . 

  ,             3,4,5   . 

  ,       ,      3,4  5    . (.3     22.07.2003 N 67)


**  
1.    ,  4  (    06.11.2009 N 871) -   17  (.. 15  - ).     . 

2.       . -1151001 (    15.10.09 N 104 (    .    21.04.10 N 36)    20 .    . 

3.       2010 .  1110018 (    29.03.2007 N -3-25/174@) -   20 .    .

4.    . -1152004 (    13.04.2006 N 65 ( .     19.12.2006 N 180) -   1 . *  ,    * .    .

5.    . -1153005    95  16.09.08  -   1 . *  ,   * .    .

6.        - 15 .    .    . *      !*

7.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    15 .      .   !

8.      . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/730@  15.12.10)  28 .    .     1 

9.       . -1152026 (    20.02.2008  27)    - 30 .    . *  ,     !*

10.                           2010 .   2-. *      2-  !*     2-     .   - 1 .  !

** 

1.  -  .     .      

2.   (    ,      5  2007 .  204,  .  27.03.2008  182) -   20 

  ,    ()   (     10  2007 .  62),   ,   .         ()!    .

----------

?

----------

. .!
      -  ,  1  2,   - 29 ,     -          3,4  ?

----------


## mirka

.,

----------

!

----------

31

----------


## Glawbuch

> . .!
>       -  ,  1  2,   - 29 ,     -          3,4  ?


.    .

----------

!

----------

:         -1   ?  ,     1 .

----------


## Bucom

> 


  339-  08.12.10

----------


## .

-1  .     20.12.2010 .  1135.      ,         :Frown:

----------


## dev

15        .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 15        .


     . .

----------


## Ksalina

.

----------


## KruE

,      :EEK!: 
 ::nyear::

----------


## Olani

> -1  .


   11      ?

                      .        ? (     )

----------


## terrain

,  .
    .,       +    .
  2010     (  )  .     .    ?     ?
 .

----------


## .

*terrain*,       .     ,     50 ,   .   ,   .

----------


## larisa_00

,    ,   ()    -1(  )   ,    ???

----------

> ,   ()    -1


 :yes:

----------


## terrain

> *terrain*,       .     ,     50 ,   .   ,   .


 . ,        .
    4 .   -,   70     ,         .      ...
,     .
 .

----------


## vik1406

, ,   4   2010  ?     . 13.04.2009  92?

----------

> .


       ,  ""?!

. 10, . 15 212-
. 3, . 80

----------

> , ,   4   2010  ?     . 13.04.2009  92?


 871-  06.11.2009 .

----------


## vik1406

> 871-  06.11.2009 .



 6  2009 . N 871







     ,


-   .         .   . 13.04.2009  92?

----------


## larisa_00

"" . ,  ....
 ....

----------


## saigak

-1  (       -    ),       .

----------


## larisa_00

saigak 

 !

----------

> 6  2009 . N 871
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>      ,
> ...


  . 13.04.2009 92  ,   .

----------


## saigak

> . 13.04.2009 92  ,   .


     .         .  871  06.11.09

----------


## terrain

,            .      ** ?   ,   -   24 .   ,    . 
   Z      (,        Z)?
   .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## vik1406

> .         .  871  06.11.09


 :Smilie:

----------

> ,            .      ** ?   ,   -   24 .   ,    . 
>    Z      (,        Z)?
>    .


      ,     ,       . 

 +        .

----------


## .

,

----------

,   2010     60 ,    .      ? 
   !

----------


## ira NEVA

1

----------


## Katerina3783

()  :Wow:  -        ?

----------


## Katerynaf

, ,    ,    ,   ( ),     4    ?(  ?)      .      (,   ),  .

----------

> 4


 :yes: 



> ? (  ?)


 
. 



> .


_7.       ..._

----------


## Katerina3783

> 4    ?


  :yes:

----------



----------


## Lada169

. .,   !!!!  :Smilie:

----------

!      3,4,5     . ,     (..    )?  !

----------


## terrain

> ,     ,       . 
> 
>  +        .


    (  )     -  .   ,              ( 20 )

----------


## 07

,     , -1   15    01 ?

----------


## .

15

----------


## terrain

,  .
  -   ? -        ...
  :
1  ( ?)
2     
3   
4   
5  

,     ,  ?
 .

----------


## Gul6553

-" , ,         ."      16.02.2010 30       04.09.2009  21-29/12547)  
     .   , ,     (   )          15  ,    .   2009    1  2010 .
-    ?

----------

*terrain*, 




> ,     ,  ?


 , :  3,4,5  .  , , ,   .
    ,    ,   .  .

----------


## .

> 


        .           ,   ,        



> ,     ,  ?


       4   -1?

----------


## .

> , :  3,4,5  . , , ,   .


   ,   ,

----------


## terrain

.   .
,,  .
  ?    .  .   .
, ?:
1  ( )
2     
3   
4   
5  
6 
7           .
8  1 -     .  )

----------


## terrain

4  ,   ,?
..  7 

      ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## terrain

.
    :
1  ( )
2     
3   
4  
5 
6  1 -     .  ) 

 , ?

----------


## .

> 3


 +

----------


## terrain

!       .
     ?

----------


## terrain

.  .    -   ?

----------

> .  .    -   ?


    !!!!  .     ,  -1   .

----------

, ..  ,-, ,        ,    ?

----------


## .



----------


## terrain

> !!!!  .     ,  -1   .


)       ) ,        .

----------


## Lenucik

> ,  4  (    06.11.2009 N 871)


   ?  17      ?  :Redface:

----------


## Katerina3783

> ()  -        ?


 -! :Frown:

----------


## Glawbuch

> 17      ?

----------


## -86

2010       ?

----------

!  ,        -1    . -          -1  .     .      15 .  !

----------

**,        "".

----------

.  .    -1 -

----------

> 2010       ?


  :yes: 

 , ,

----------


## tashemetova

**,        .

----------

:    ,   1 - ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> :    ,   1 - ?


 ,

----------


## lavrik85

.

 -       ,  ?

 .

----------

> -       ,  ?


     # 2

----------

.  ..,   .    ,    .   ,      ...       ..

----------


## .

-  .   ,   .

----------

..     ..,      ,    ,     ....

----------


## terrain

,     (4 )
          .
            ?
 .

             .  .
    ...  .

----------


## saigak

> .  ..,   .    ,    .   ,      ...       ..


-  , -.

----------


## lp-7

:
1   -1    3600.,      3290. ( 14.07.2010.)
    11.01.2011.
 .      -    10%   ?   ?    ,     ?

----------

,     18  2010.  -  .  ,  5   .

  , ,    -?

!

----------

1

----------

**,

----------


## Billy87

, -,   -     2010 ,..     4  2010 ..       ?
 .

----------


## zunechka

> *terrain*,       .     ,     50 ,   .   ,   .


   33 .       (   ???).-    .  -    -   .     ?    ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------


## zunechka

:Frown:

----------


## *

.

----------

,               ???

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,               ???


 1-

----------

!  , - -    ,     -1,     2010   ?      ?

----------


## .



----------


## -

2010 . ??    ??

----------


## Alisca

, ?

----------


## .

,

----------

,  (-    )   :Embarrassment:              1.2 (  )?         1 ,   9 ?

----------

> !  , - -    ,     -1,     2010   ?      ?





> 


 ,      ,      1 ,       ...

*      ?*-      ,   .       ,     ?

----------


## .

**,         ,     .

----------

> **,         ,     .


  ,   ...  ...   .   !  :Love: 

    ...

      ,        ,     (       )   ...

----------

,...
    ,     ,   01.01.2011.
:
"               . 
           .  - 25  ,    . 
      ,    ,    .      1  2011 .     30  2010 . N 19457. "
 :Wow:   :Wow: 

   :  

"  :    -            -               " 

:  ?  -            25.01.11        ....
   "-    "?...  
 :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

?  :Wow: 
   .

----------

[/b], 



> ,  (-   )               1.2 (  )?         1 ,   9 ?


   1.2

----------

!  ,   ,   ,        ?        ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

,    ,         ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :yes:

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

, .  ,    :Smilie:   ::

----------

> 1.2

----------

> ** 7.             ,             ,     -1 (  :   894  12.11.09)    15 .      .


 -      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

>

----------


## .



----------


## logdog

...
    ,     ,      ?
  15 ,    20  .    .     ,   ,   ?

----------


## saigak

,   .       .

----------


## bukhuchjot

.      .        1  7.7 (, ,          ).   .

----------


## saigak

31.12.10.   ....      ...    -.

----------

.         -1110018 ( ) - ,   ,   ""   " ".

----------


## Glawbuch

> .      .        1  7.7 (, ,          ).   .


     31.12.,    .

----------

*bukhuchjot*,      - ,   ,    ,   ?

----------


## saigak

> ,


,   ....     ....

----------


## Bee Maja

.,   .  ,     ,   2009     2010,       , ..       ,    2009 ,   ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ..


-1151001

----------


## .

> ,   2009     2010,       ,


       ,

----------


## Bee Maja

, ,    :Big Grin:

----------

, ,   .                ,      (2, 4, 5, 6, 7)

----------


## 232RMO

! 
1.    A      ,   2010       ?    ?  :Wow: 
2.     2010 ,  .    , ,  (   ),   -1, -2    ?   ...     .

----------

> , 
>      (2, 4, 5, 6, 7)


 , . :



> 1     
> (     ).
> 
>  2 - 7,      3  
> 
>     .


...




> 2.     2010 ,  . 
>    ... * (   )*


   "  ."?  :Smilie:

----------


## 232RMO

, ,   -     ?

----------


## 232RMO

> (  )     -  .   ,              ( 20 )


,  ,      ?   ,     ,     ...

----------

*232RMO*,   2  -   . ;
   -    , . 55  ,    .

----------


## 232RMO

!  ,      ,     1 . 
  ,    -    . ?       ,

----------


## vjiky

> !  ,      ,     1 . 
>   ,    -    . ?       ,


    29 ...     ?     ..

----------


## 232RMO

> 29 ...     ?     ..


-1
4

.

----------


## 232RMO

.

----------

> -    . ?


   -    :Wink: 
   :



> 2.     2010


. 23  :



> 1.  **:   
> ...
> 5) ...           
> ** ,    "  " ...


 " . ":



> 14.  
> ...
> 2.          
>       31   , 
>   ,   1 , -  31   .

----------


## vjiky

> -1
> 4
> 
> .


  :Wow:

----------


## 232RMO

,  !

----------

> , . :


,

----------

> .





> ..


*vjiky, 232RMO,*        (   )
-  /   ()   20  (.2, . 80  )






> .


   ?

----------


## 232RMO

> ?


,      :Smilie: 
   .  ,  .

----------

,,...         ...:

  ,     50.         ,     ..?...      ?...

----------


## .

100

----------

)

----------


## little accounter

(  ,        :Big Grin: )
  20.12.2010. -. / .   . 
  : 
1.    .
2.  () .
?
!

----------


## .

-1  
4

----------


## Strekozk@

,    ,                .  ,       ,      . 
    .      ,            .       ?

----------

-1 (  2  - 6 ) ,       .         ?                )),        .                ?

----------


## Glawbuch

.

----------


## .

> -1 (  2  - 6 )


       .      .       ? 
 -     ,     ,      
       .   ,

----------


## Strekozk@

..,     ?

----------

> ,    ,                .  ,       ,      . 
>     .      ,            .       ?


    14002       (    . -         )

----------


## Olya09

:Smilie:     ,      ???

----------


## Strekozk@

?      14002 - 31.12.2010.?   31       ?

----------

2010 ?

----------

> ,      ???


  - 3     .

----------


## saigak

> 2010 ?


  ...

----------


## Olya09

**,   :Smilie:

----------

("" ,   )     ,          .           (  22)

----------


## .

> .


    .     ,     ,    .    .
       .    ,

----------

-1      ?

----------


## .

. ,   ,    .     .    10    .

----------

http://www.rg.ru/2011/01/21/forma-dok.html

----------

". ,   ,    .    .    10    .   "
                 !!!    .    )       -1        .       ?         (          )       (   ,        )        ?      ?          ?

----------

> . ,   ,    .     .    10    .


,   ,   01.02.2011 -1     ,..        ,    01.02    ?

----------


## .

.   31 ,   1 .  - ,

----------

?   ?

----------


## saigak

? ?        .

----------

.   -1...
     ???
     1     ,   ,    ,   -1  ....        ???
               - ....
  :
--84500,1     -929,50,  -930, -1-  930
     - 1 ???
      -1    1   3   ...
  )))

----------


## 232RMO

,    50 . ,  50 .     .  .       . ,

----------

-1,     :     (        )    "     20.12.2010  1135"?
    ,     (           ).

----------


## Tigrasha

:Smilie: 
 :Frown:      ?

----------

> -      !
> -    ...
> - , !?    !
> -    ...
> -     !
> -  ,   50 ...


   2011    200

----------


## Tigrasha

,     200 . ?      ?   ,     ..

----------


## 232RMO



----------


## .

,  . .126
    ,

----------


## Tigrasha

...     .,    ->  ...    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ...     .,    ->  ...    ?


   .     50 .    ,  .

----------


## Tigrasha

,   :Smilie:

----------

> ?      14002 - 31.12.2010.?   31       ?



,  ,   

 =   +   (          ,           ,    ()     ) -   -   -   . 

     :    N 10,   N 03-6/  29.01.2003 "        "

----------


## jonka

!
, ,   .    .    , , 2   -   ,      :Embarrassment:  (    - ), ..   .                1 ?...   ,   ,  .  ...

----------


## .



----------


## jonka

:Smilie:

----------

,   ,   1-    ??????  1 ????   15 ?

----------


## .

15, .   ,    ,      212-. 
 ,       -1,

----------

> ?


 !      .
     ,     200     (   ..),       :        ,  ;       , ,      1000 .       . -    ,   .     ,     ,    .

----------


## .

> , ,      1000 .


   ,

----------


## Asterisk

"  ,             3,4,5   ."

          ?     .
 2010        287 ..
  556  22.07.08 .   : 
"  - 400 . ;" ..     3,4,5 .
           200 .           ? :Frown:

----------

> ,     (4 )
>           .
>             ?
>  .
> 
>              .  .
>     ...  .


   ??   -     2010.

----------


## Sk@zk@

!!!!!!!!!!!!    !!!!!!!!!!!!!




 15  2010 . N -7-3/730@

    ,

----------


## 7777

! , .  ,     2004 .    ,   ,      ?     ,      ,      2009 .     ,   ?  ?

----------


## .

*Sk@zk@*,     .       10   . 



> ,   ,      ?


 .    ,   .



> ,   ?


    .  ,

----------


## 7777

,   .
    .  ,  .

   ,  ?

----------


## .

.  -1.  ,   ,

----------


## 7777

! :Smilie:

----------


## Asterisk

?  :Frown:

----------

*Asterisk*,      -     ?

----------


## .

*Asterisk*,      ,        . ,      - 200 .
   3,4  6

----------


## vladng2

!
    .    18 ,     2010   ?   .    4 2010  31  2011?    31.06.2011

----------


## .

,  .  -     1   30 ,  -?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## vladng2

> ,  .  -     1   30 ,  -?


 .  .   !

----------

-      ?           ()?     3000  5000.      - ?

----------

.    2   ?

----------


## 84

.        ,      ,      4  5! :Frown: 
   .
1.                " "  4.

   5   "     (  )"
2. "   "    . 
3.      (,   .)   ?  "   ?"
4.  "  "      ?

   .   ...

----------


## .

1.     ,    
4.  .     -

----------


## Asterisk

> *Asterisk*,      -     ?


 -  :Frown: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## talya

,     2010.     ,          ( ).  ,   ,     1.      ..    1  2010.      1 .,              2010.   .   ?

----------


## 232RMO

,   ,    ,    ,         ,    ,    :   -  .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


      ,    ?   :Wink:

----------



----------


## 232RMO

200

----------


## saigak

> 


, 200.       1  3 .        ....     .

----------

, ,        ?
 ,       15.12.2010 N -7-3/730@ "           .
-  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

16.12.2009 N 135

----------


## 232RMO

15  2010 . N -7-3/730@


    ,   
1. :

          N 1   ;

          N 2   ;

           N 3   .

2. ,                  2010 .

   2010         :Frown:

----------

- ?
 ,        ,     ?

----------


## 232RMO

:
http://mvf.klerk.ru/blank/1151006.htm

,        ,   ,

----------

.

----------


## 1

,     2010 ,    ,    ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## DW

-       .      1    .        ,   ...

----------


## 232RMO

1!!!     ,   ...  :Frown:

----------

10   ,   .        .
"18  2011     ( 5411)      15.12.2010  -7-3/730@,             ,     .     2                2010 .       10     .      ,        "1". "

----------


## Glawbuch

> 1!!!     ,   ...


-   .  :yes:

----------


## cleose

- ,     ..  ,     .. -  ?     ,     ?

----------


## saigak

.  -   .   -     .

----------


## cleose

> .  -   .   -     .


*saigak*, ! ,  .

----------


## 84

.
     ,   ,        ,         ,    .
        26        90.2 
          "    "   040!?
        .
        ?

----------


## 232RMO

" "? -,  ,   ..  :Frown: 
          ?  -   ?
   ,          ,

----------


## 84

,                !               " " 
             ,           .      !         ???

----------


## 84

?   "    "    ?

----------


## DW

1 ,        .
          .

----------


## 2

-      ?       ?   "   "    ,  .   ,       :Frown: .

----------


## saigak

-     - .

----------


## Karalina

,         .....   .   ?

----------


## .



----------


## Andyko

;



> ?


 ?

----------


## Karalina



----------

,   , ".      . -1151006 (    16.12.2009 N 135)  28 ." 
  ??  ??

----------


## .

1

----------


## grebenka

,   .
    2010.   (  ).
      4  - ?         1 (      )?  1         -    ?  .

----------


## .

> 1 (      )?


 .       ?

----------


## grebenka

> .       ?


*.*, !   , ,     ,      ,      1  ?

----------


## saigak

1 .        .

----------


## grebenka

*saigak*, , .

----------


## talya

> 1 .        .


  1   ,      1- ,       ,     ,   1-    ,    ,        :Frown:

----------


## saigak

.      1.

----------


## 232RMO

> 1   ,      1- ,       ,     ,   1-    ,    ,


.         ,     ,  ,      ,

----------


## pasia0

!          ,   780            4 .?            ?

----------

,       ?

----------


## leno4ka0309

.    
http://moscow.gks.ru/mal_biznes/webP...%20.aspx




      24.07.2007 . 209-                 14.02.2009  201-  2011     2010   **        . 

                          ,          .        ,               .             ,     .

                   ."

          1  2011            :

-  -         2010  ( );

          -  1-       2010  ( ).

----------


## saigak

> ,       ?


  -  .

----------


## KocmosMars

1,2 .  ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## KocmosMars

> 


  ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> ?


 :yes:

----------

!
, -,         ?    ?

----------


## Glawbuch

,             3,4,5   . 

  ,       ,      3,4  5    . (.3     22.07.2003 N 67)

----------

> ,             3,4,5   . 
> 
>   ,       ,      3,4  5    . (.3     22.07.2003 N 67)


!      ( 2  2010 . N 66)  ,     .  )))

----------


## saigak

?       30.03.2012.

----------

> ?       30.03.2012.


   ""  2010  . 
   4 -     -  2011 ?

----------


## saigak

> ""  2010  .


,     2010?  .
     -  .

    2011 ,     -   .

----------

)))  -       "" .     ,        ))) ,     -    )))

----------


## Glawbuch

>

----------


## ANNA838

2010   -,    ,      .      ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

*ANNA838*, 
  -->  "  " -->  " "  ""

----------


## Runova

-   2-

----------


## .

,

----------


## 7

!
      ?

----------


## 232RMO



----------


## .

-

----------


## 7

,  ,    ,  ,  2010 , ?

----------


## saigak

-    .

----------


## Yures

,      ?

 3     .03.2010 
 4                  .04.2010 
?

----------

,   ,       ?

----------

,     -  ( , )?

----------


## Glawbuch

!!!! !!!!!   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## 7

!

    ,   ,     ?

----------


## Glawbuch

. 80

----------

* 7*,  80 ( 386,  )      . 373

----------


## 7

,      ?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 


  :yes:

----------

, ,      2 1      5.02.     5.01    ?

----------


## 07

,   1.2      ? :Redface:

----------


## TataToliatti

,          2010,        . 10  2010?

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2010,        . 10  2010?


  :yes:

----------


## 33

> .    
> http://moscow.gks.ru/mal_biznes/webP...%20.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
>       24.07.2007 . 209-                 14.02.2009  201-  2011     2010   **        . 
> 
>                           ,          .        ,               .             ,     .
> ...


         adobe     ,       ? 
  ,    ,      ,3-6,  .

----------

4   ???  +   ...   180(     ),     190(  )

----------


## leno4ka0309

*33*              -   2- ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Domrach

2  2010     ? -    1

----------


## .



----------

2   31 ??? 
-   90         30  ,       ,        .
.,      ,    .

----------

> -   90         30


  :yes: 

     28

----------


## .

,    90       30 ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,  ,  !
,    ,      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## 7

!
        30 ,      31  ?

----------

* 7*,    ,       ?
 - 31 
 - 28 
 - 31 
 90 ,  * 31*

----------


## 7

1  2    ?

----------


## 7

> * 7*,    ,       ?
>  - 31 
>  - 28 
>  - 31 
>  90 ,  * 31*


      31,      ... :Smilie:

----------


## #x

> 4   ???  +   ...   180(     ),     190(  )


- !!!

----------


## 33

> *33*              -   2- ,


 ?     ??

----------


## 7

?

----------


## leno4ka0309

> ?     ??


      (-+ .)  -   :Big Grin:        2  -     :Frown:       ...    :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> - !!!


    .

----------


## Raspberry

, .  29.   2-.     50  .    .
 ,    50  .     .     ?        -  ,   . . :Dezl:  :Dezl:  :Dezl: 
,  , ,  ,     ,    . .

----------


## @

,          , .       ?      .?

----------


## 7

070,100  2     5 ?

----------


## 7

?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


. ,   - (   ),       .        (),   ,    8  ()  .  :yes:

----------


## 7

,      2010     400?

----------


## Raspberry

,      . :Phone call:

----------


## 7

,           ,        2   ?

----------

?       8.2      1  2011 ,  1-   :



> 2011 .         ,      02.07.2010  66.   7   ,            2011 .   ,        ,       .          24.01.2011  07-02-18/01 ,      2011 .         .       I  2011 . -   3  2011 .


 -?

----------

> ?       8.2      1  2011 ,  1-   :
> 
>  -?


     1 ... ,   :Smilie:

----------


## 13

!  -     .        .    . ?!   !!!   - !

----------


## Glawbuch

> .


   ?  :Wink:

----------


## 13

?     2011 .?!

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2011 .?!

----------


## Vasena

:     14.01.11 ,       ,         ( , -)   ...

----------


## Glawbuch

*Vasena*,    .  ,  .   .

----------


## Vasena

,  /.  ,               0  ..  2011       .

----------


## 13

!   !!!

Vasena,   -    ,     (    ).  -,         .      ,     .    ! !

----------

, ,     -,        . ,    (!)   .       -    .

----------


## Vasena

?         0

----------


## Vasena

.

----------

> ?


   .  -      ,  


> 0


 



> .


  ()

----------


## Vasena

.      .

----------


## Glawbuch

!

----------


## Vasena

. :  ,  +,    ,       . 
                 ,   ,            .          .

----------


## Glawbuch

> ,


    .

----------

> .


*Vasena*,      ?

----------


## Vasena

,   ,   .......

----------

,  :Smilie: 
 80 " "



> 4. **  () **   ( ,  )       , **          .   
>     ()   **      .


  6.1 " "



> 8. (...)
>            24    ,     .

----------


## Vasena

. .

----------


## SAHKO

, !
 ,    -  ,       2010.
  :
1.       
2.      ()  
3.        ()  

 -    ???  :Frown:

----------


## 75

> 8.      . -1151006 ( :   -7-3/730@  15.12.10)  28 .    .     1


   .
      2010    2011,      .      ,       .      , ..     .

   -       ,       ,      .   ,    , :

1         , ..     (      ).
2    ,      .

  ,     .   ?      ?     ?     ?

----------


## Raspberry

> ?


  :yes: 
      -,     ,  ,      ,     . (       /)   -  .

----------


## 75

> -,     ,  ,      ,     . (       /)   -  .


  ,       ,   .     ? :Love: 
  .         .       .

----------


## .

> 15.12.2010 N -7-3/730@
> "           ,   "
> (    02.02.2011 N 19680)


      ,     .        .

----------


## 75

> ,     .        .


 .      !

----------

!                1  2011 . BUH1  BUHOTCH?      ?

----------


## NastasiaD

> adobe     ,       ? 
>   ,    ,      ,3-6,  .


 .... ....
        ? :Frown:

----------

,          2  ,   .  .(  ). .-  , - .    ( .1,.2,    )  1 - .   .   .       ,     . ..    ,  ,          .    .   .   ?     ?      ,     ?

----------


## saigak

?     ?

----------

> ?     ?


 .  ,    .    -    16%,       .16-    .     2,2% ( ) -     .  .      .

----------


## saigak

> .      .


  ?

----------

> ?


  ?  ,           ,     :-)

----------

